# Adriana Lima - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13,2013 (39x)



## Mandalorianer (14 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Q (14 Nov. 2013)

gleich hebt sie ab  :thx: für hot Adirana!


----------



## hs4711 (14 Nov. 2013)

Danke Dir für Adriana


----------



## brian69 (14 Nov. 2013)

:WOW: sie ist für mich die unbestrittene Königin der Engel:WOW:​


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: für Adriana!


----------



## Tobi.Borsti (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: für die wunderschöne Adriana! :drip:
Tobi


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

unter all den traumfrauen ist adriana für mich die absolute nummer 1. einmal mit ihr..... den gedanken sind keine grenzen gesetzt. 1000000000000000000000000000 mal danke für diese post.


----------



## comatron (15 Nov. 2013)

Toll ! :thumbup:


----------



## Matze8426 (16 Nov. 2013)

:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::WOW::WOW::WOW::drip::drip::drip:

Wahnsinn!!! Danke vielmals!!


----------



## SIKRA (24 Nov. 2013)

Hübscher Hüpfer im knappen Schlüpfer.
Der lebende Traum für jeden Enthaarungscreme-Fabrikant.


----------



## Dudeldu09 (25 Nov. 2013)

Eine der hübschesten Frauen auf diesem Planeten


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

was für ein scharfe Maus


----------



## weazel32 (3 Dez. 2013)

thx gollum....mega post von adriana^^


----------



## leonadaily (4 Dez. 2013)

she's stunning


----------

